# Spalted Tamarind



## louieleland (May 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any finished products in Spalted Tamarind and/or would be interested in working with Spalted Tamarind? These pieces of mine were harvested in South East Asia for about eight months, I personally spalted them. Let me know what you think. Louie


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Very interesting grain patterns.

*"I personally spalted them"*

How did you acheive that? - Len


----------



## louieleland (May 26, 2011)

Hi Len,

I am not an expert in wood technology but I can just express that it was sort of trial and not quite error. I can vaguely say that I experimented with the wood being cross cut, straight cut, various dimensions and leaving the wood to spalt in one location as well as another to compare the results. Some pieces heavily spalted very well in a matter of three months only while the rest in a different environment took about eight months.

Louie


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Louie


----------



## louieleland (May 26, 2011)

You are welcome.

Have you worked with Spalted Tamarind before or are you curious about turning it?

Louie


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Louie, Those came out really good. I think the humid environment helped out a lot.

BTW, how did you do with that thick redwood slab?


----------



## louieleland (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment John, I apologize I have not kept in touch, I have been overseas for the past four months. I took your advice and just dumped the Redwood Burl Slab, it wasn't worth it and I agreed with you on that. You are correct, the humid environment in South East Asia is really a choice environment to Spalt in.


----------



## Brow (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been looking long and hard for a Spalted Tamarind in a larger application. I need something in the ballpark of 10"X10"X8". Can you help please?


----------

